# Does intervening when a child is bullied do more harm than good?



## The Valeyard (Jan 7, 2018)

This thread was prompted by an argument I saw on Facebook.

The original poster had witnessed a child being bullied at the local shopping centre and stepped in to stop the fight.

Everyone in the comments was patting him on the back for his good deed, except for one commenter who argued that as a result of the intervention, the bullying will be worse next time and that the boy needs to be given the tools to stand up for _himself _or he will always be a victim.

Now, the other commenters were parents with a "it takes a village to raise a child" mentality so they were having none of it, but I think that there is some truth in the argument that was presented.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 8, 2018)

As they say, don't touch the po*op*.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 8, 2018)

I think it depends both on what the "bullying" actually is and, almost more importantly, why it is occurring.

A lot of "bullying" is just how people learn socialization and, like it or not, patterns of dominance are part of socialization.  It's just how shit works.  A lot of people end up being told what to do, and another group ends up in charge, and "bullying" is part of how that happens.

In modern societies, you often have options to opt out of that whole scene.  Yay modernity!

But much of what is called "bullying" is just normal socialization.  Chill the fuck out and deal with it.


----------



## Neil (Jan 8, 2018)

No.
Generally, kids who bully are spineless fucks who pick on people they deem weaker then them.
When they can face actual consequences whether from the school or their parents (even the authorities, if they're old enough) for being jackasses, they eventually back off.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 8, 2018)

He needs to train to become a ninja in order to defeat the enemies of his clan.
What is a ninja? 

A ninja is one who can use everything around him to trick his enemies. He and fast and he is friendly to his environment. 
A ninja is honest and good. His mind, body and spirit are one. He has self-control. He has discipline. 
A ninja loves nature, uh, 'cause he is part of nature. A ninja never fights a battle if he cannot win.
Also, shurikens are pretty sweet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 8, 2018)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> He needs to train to become a ninja in order to defeat the enemies of his clan.
> What is a ninja?
> 
> A ninja is one who can use everything around him to trick his enemies. He and fast and he is friendly to his environment.
> ...



Katanas are better because ninjas destroy all evil with them.  Are you evil, you fucker?

Well, get ready for my katana!


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 8, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Katanas are better because ninjas destroy all evil with them.  Are you evil, you fucker?
> 
> Well, get ready for my katana!


Let this be our final battle.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jan 8, 2018)

You should join in on the bullying.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 8, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> You should join in on the bullying.


I accept your challenge.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 8, 2018)

It really depends. If it was a one-time thing (or if it happens like two or three times), then you shouldn't intervene. 
If it's persistent, and happens over the course of months or even years - even if the victim stands up for themselves somehow - then someone should step in.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 8, 2018)

If calling a kid in a wheelchair a fag for not being able to walk is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 8, 2018)

Was bullied for five to six years, and I wish someone would have stepped in sometimes to help.

Yeah, it made me get tougher you could say, but I spent the latter three of those years being a nihilistic edgelord who came across as an emotionless sociopath.

It basically comes down to the intensity of the situation, the duration, and if the victim is capable physically or emotionally mature enough to diffuse the problem.

In other words once is fine, but twice or more and the kid needs to learn fucking taekwondo.


----------



## heathercho (Jan 8, 2018)

Kids today are different from kids 10 years ago, 15 years ago etc.
They're dirty, dumbed down and usually fat. They're also more petty and pathetic than kids of the past, so their bullying tactics are world salad vomits of what they've seen/read online or "spicy memes" they think are funny.
Plus they all think that they're going to be a Youtube star.

I think _kids_ need uniform bullying to keep them inline. I think that used to be called "discipline".


----------



## Cheeseman (Jan 8, 2018)

it might not be a matter of kids these days. dirty dumbed down fat people existed before bullying in social media. the ability to have a more widespread influence is easier now. memes used to be simple and telling someone to kys was shocking but counter culture is a thing and now and its a joke. being gay or tranny was cause to be vilified by everyone someone knew for how long? but now we have what tumblr became and being a cishet man is passively wrong to a growing group of people


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 8, 2018)

If you do this in England you'll get mugged by the bully's dad for 'ruining the banter' tbh


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jan 8, 2018)

I think it’s important to teach children that their sense of self should not be dependent on what other people think of them.  Placing so much emphasis on the harmfulness of bullying contradicts that, because it attaches a sense of real harm to attacks on self-worth.  And if people are telling you how harmful bullying is to you, then it follows that you’re going to think that you’re meant to take their insults to heart, which is why they shouldn’t be allowed to insult you.  The truth is that you’ll _never_ have any control over what people think of you, and learning that as a child will save you a lot of trouble as an adult.

That said, if the bullying is physical, adults should absolutely step in.  No one should be allowed to physically harm a child, even other children.


----------



## The Valeyard (Jan 8, 2018)

NielBreenLover96 said:


> No.
> Generally, kids who bully are spineless fucks who pick on people they deem weaker then them.
> When they can face actual consequences whether from the school or their parents (even the authorities, if they're old enough) for being jackasses, they eventually back off.


If a kid is already being picked on because they are perceived as "weak", then isn't rushing to their aid at the first sign of trouble going to reinforce that? And, if the bullying intensifies, the victim is going to harbour resentment towards the person who stepped in to defend them for making their situation worse, and will be unlikely to ask for help in the future.


----------



## Autopsy (Jan 8, 2018)

Consider a few scenarios (of many):

1. Wimpy soyboy tinyman being bullied by moderately larger notsoyboy
In this case, help may be necessary, but it's important to actually find out why the "bullying" is happening. It's rarely as simple as it seems, and conflict is natural in young men's development; figure out if it's sustained and targeted or just the 'victim' acting like a little shit and getting hit. There's a tendency to manipulate power structures understood within a few remarkably common personality disorders, so it's important to remember that crybullying is a real and present danger.

2. Wimpy notsoyboy lawful good being bullied by chaotic neutral shithead
Fear of repercussions can actually lead to bullying; perceived favoritism of bully, 'good upbringing' telling victim not to fight back, and sustained worries about consequences are all problems that can only be addressed by parents. If one person has no authority to answer to or punishments to fear (due to having a fucked up home life, possibly?) it's only natural they'd have a leg up on hoity-toit kids imbued with a fear of God and belt. Teachers exacerbate this with the standard "IF YOU CONTINUE THIS WE'RE CALLING BOTH YOUR PARENTS!!" when in this circumstance that's the end of the world for one kid and a slap on the wrist for the other.


----------



## Wanda (Jan 8, 2018)

This isn’t a black and white situation where people can say it’ll for sure make a kid weaker/tougher. We don’t know the context of the fight, either.

But if it’s an ongoing situation, sometimes parents and teachers have to step in, not only for the bullied kid’s sake, but also because pervasive patterns of disruption and violence can indicate serious mental issues on the other kid’s side.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 8, 2018)

If it's bullying among males, yeah that's a pretty complicated situation and needs to be handled case-by-case.

But if it's between women then you just need to separate them like cats because they just want to murder each other. After you put them in cages you can position them so they can see each other and eventually they get used to each other's scent and become less aggressive. The scariest part is when you let them out because they'll each start grooming each other or they could go back to trying to slice each other's faces open.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 8, 2018)

How else is society supposed to deal with nerds?


----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 8, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> If you do this in England you'll get mugged by the bully's dad for 'ruining the banter' tbh


This shitposter speaks truth.


----------



## Existential Crisis (Jan 8, 2018)

I think it also depends on how old the kids are. One day 10 year old little Timmy will push Bobby around, the next they'll be playing together like normal. However, if you catch teens beating each other up you might want to separate them for a while.
Ultimately making friends is the best solution to bullying. Either you'll get people that protect you, or you can hit them up every night to talk about that girl who called you a bitch that day. Either way the bully will be discouraged. Lonely kids = easy targets.
Teacher intervention is mostly useless now that slapping a kid is considered child abuse.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 8, 2018)

I think it depends on the kid's age. Younger kids may need adult help, especially if the bully is bigger or older than them. Once they reach the age of ten they should definitely start learning to fend for themselves. Of course, they should also be given the tools to defend themselves early on so that they know what to do when the time comes. This is why kids need guns.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 8, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> You should join in on the bullying.


Document it and post it online if it isn't already so it will always exist for all to see no matter  what the kid does.

Best possible outcome would be that the little faggot kills himself.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 8, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> It really depends. If it was a one-time thing (or if it happens like two or three times), then you shouldn't intervene.
> If it's persistent, and happens over the course of months or even years - even if the victim stands up for themselves somehow - then someone should step in.



You also really have to take into account what kind of retaliation will occur.  Now, the kid will be considered a snitch even if they didn't and adults stepped in on their own, and possibly you'll end up just intensifying the bullying.

"Bullying" also covers a lot of behavioral ground, some of it well within normal behavior and some extreme behavior of the sort that would be felonious for an adult.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 8, 2018)

NielBreenLover96 said:


> When they can face actual consequences whether from the school or their parents (even the authorities, if they're old enough) for being jackasses, they eventually back off.


Agreed but it needs to be emphasized that we're talking about people in actual positions of authority over the children. The situation in the OP of  a random stranger stopping a fight between two kids is unlikely to effect any long term change.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 8, 2018)

No, I am in the camp that unironically believes that bullying builds character.

I'd say intervene around the point where it's 12 kids in a circle around two kids beating the shit out of each other, but if it's just verbal, or minor violence, then who gives a shit.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 8, 2018)

I think it depends on the situation. If your kid comes home distressed because someone other kids are talking shit about him, then you sit down with him, help him work through it, remind him that the other kids are just assholes and perhaps give him a few pointers.

If it's schoolyard scuffling with a few punches thrown, see how your kid's handling it and give him some self-defense help. Intervene if/when blood is drawn.

If the other kids are actively trying to murder your kid, shut that shit down with full fire and fury. 

If it's an adult doing the bullying, indulge your inner ten-year-old and swirlie that son of a bitch until he apologizes and gives you his lunch money.

Also, speaking as a girl who was bullied by an older, stronger boy--drawing blood can be a great way to escalate the conflict and get a bully to GTFO. Pushing girls in the schoolyard wasn't so much fun when he ended up with claw marks on his face. Fucker went crying to the yard monitor. 

(Then, three years later, he started asking me to the junior high dances. It was weird.)


----------



## Sable (Jan 9, 2018)

It's one of those situations where I think it's a matter of scale.

It wouldn't do any good to step in for every little thing  that might harm a child, whether it's physical or insults- that's how you end up with children who can't deal with conflict.

If it's really bad however it's probably better to step in.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Jan 9, 2018)

Bullying is an ugly necessity in my opinion. You'd probably have a hard time finding someone who wasn't bullied in some way or another as a child or young adult, and I'm not saying it's morally right because of that, only it's just sort of an ugly prerequisite to growing up. My parents were never the _bullying is wrong _type. Getting bullied isn't a sign of weakness but a kind of stark face-off with a human nature - that some people are just fucking mean and you have to learn, within reason, to hold your own and stand up to it. I think it's important for kids to learn that at a young age, that sometimes, people are just assholes. Doesn't matter if you're 10 or 32. People can be legitimately mean for the sake of being mean and I think that's important to be honest about with children.

If someone is being beat to hell everyday for six months at school then yeah you should step in or speak up, to someone. Violence that isn't school yard bullshit fighting but actual, continuous targeting and violence or hazing should be addressed because if you should teach kids the unfortunate reality that bullies exist you also have to teach bullies there are consequences to their actions. If I saw a kid being teased I probably wouldn't do anything because the absence of intervention or help can be significant to personal growth and it's not my business, but if I saw some kids stomping the shit out of another kid on the sidewalk I would intervene because one does not automatically cancel out the other. Bullying or teasing are one thing and then there's a step up which is torturing and harassment and violence and those situations I think need to be snuffed out when you see them happening.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 9, 2018)

The answer to op's question:


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 10, 2018)

The child needs to do what I did: I became my bullies' bully.


----------



## MW 002 (Jan 19, 2018)

Nah, I think that unless it's escalated into violence that the kid needs to learn how to fend for themselves. Or at the very least, give the bully a reason to fear them. 

Bullies left me alone in junior high after I joked about how ineffective guns are committing massacres- just mix a bunch of household cleaning products if you want to kill a shitload of people (in theory) if you're going for the high score. The teacher laughed it off, but the bullies started being nice to me afterwards.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jan 19, 2018)

Unless in insignificant cases, I think that if one can intervene (especially if in a position of authority), they should. Yes, children should learn how to stand up for themselves, but bullies also need to learn that rules exist for a reason and that actions have consequences. Children can be taught to stand up for themselves after the conflict is resolved. I also think that the opinion that bullying builds character or self discipline or whatnot is a rather half assed way of viewing the matter. People react differently to the same stimuli, some build character, others build aggression (maybe even unwarranted), and in some more extreme cases, make revenge fantasies a reality. If you want kids to build character or discipline, introduce them to reasonably serious duties or honest work.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jan 19, 2018)

If youre a bully youre not allowed to go to school.
If you are too much of a pathetic nerd, youre not allowed either.

problem solved. No more bullying in schools.


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus said:


> Nah, I think that unless it's escalated into violence that the kid needs to learn how to fend for themselves. Or at the very least, give the bully a reason to fear them.
> 
> Bullies left me alone in junior high after I joked about how ineffective guns are committing massacres- just mix a bunch of household cleaning products if you want to kill a shitload of people (in theory) if you're going for the high score. The teacher laughed it off, but the bullies started being nice to me afterwards.



I too was bullied in highschool for having long hair and being skinny. I remember hiding in the bathroom and avoiding them in the corridors.
Then I stabbed another guy and suddenly they started to avoid me and hide from me. I remember encountering one of the in the bathroom after the thing: he didn't look at me, washed his hands and tried to clumsily dry them before huffing out.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 19, 2018)

If it's a one and one thing, they should probably learn "conflict resolution."

If it's multiple kids ganging up on one kid? I have no problem being the terrifying adult. Most kids these days aren't used to _anyone _saying boo to them, so if a grown up stranger does it they freak out. It's highly entertaining.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jan 19, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I too was bullied in highschool for having long hair and being skinny. I remember hiding in the bathroom and avoiding them in the corridors.
> Then I stabbed another guy and suddenly they started to avoid me and hide from me. I remember encountering one of the in the bathroom after the thing: he didn't look at me, washed his hands and tried to clumsily dry them before huffing out.



While I honestly think it was good for you to have gotten rid of your bullies, the way it happened was far from how such things should be resolved in a supposedly civilized society. No, I am in no way blaming you personally. I am not simply talking about morality or being the ''greater'' person, I am talking about the possibly very real prospect of you having gotten in trouble for the stabbing, even if the circumstances gave you no alternatives. That is also why faculty and staff with the appropriate authority should take action before escalation occurs.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 19, 2018)

I was bullied when I was very young, and then I _was_ the bully when I got older. As it's been said, it's basically a spectrum, and you have to draw a finer definition on what is and isn't acceptable. In general, I think that moderate, 'normal' bullying is a social function that weeds out and corrects aberrant behavior through peer-pressure, public humiliation, and in some cases, minor violence. But there are definitely kids who aren't doing anything but hurting people because they like hurting people, and those kids are little psychos who need their own aberrant behavior checked.


----------



## Sushinope (Jan 20, 2018)

If it's physical bullying then intervene, if its verbal the kid needs to learn how to stand up for themselves and not take someone being an asshat to you personally. Most bullies I had would intensify if the teachers intervened since the teachers were too afraid of punishing them and expected them to back off by politely asking them to be nice, though I had one teacher humiliated people that were bullies in his class. Most backed off if you fight back especially if you make them look like a little bitch in front of their friends.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Jan 20, 2018)

Im on the opinion that you need to teach children how to stick up for them selves.  Running like a bitch every time someone says things you don't like is not a valueable life skill.  There could be exteme cases that warrant intervention but this whole stop bullying thing is a hinderence to kids.  When they grow up there will be people who will try and push them around, bully them, call them names.  If their only instinct is flight and find someone to save them they will never get stronger as a person.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 26, 2018)

Depends on the age. Preschool through, oh, say 2nd or 3rd grade,  a teacher should be reinforcing social mores, the basics like sharing, asking permission, telling kids to not call each other fuckheads because that’s not polite language, etc. After that though the kids need to start sorting themselves out.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 29, 2018)

On one hand, the victim will eventually have to learn that sometimes authorities are fucking useless. On the flipside, the bully needs to be taught that shithead behavior will not be tolerated when they get older.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes
You might as well just beat up the kid yourself to do that, intervening on one of the most normal and typical things about growing up is fucking disgusting.
By intervening, you're basically telling the kid that being a victim is ok, which it is not.


----------



## Gus (Jan 30, 2018)

On any path in life, you will inevitably encounter some sort of obstacle, but you can choose to overcome. In every hand you are dealt, you will receive some bad cards, but you can choose to play your hand right no matter how many. Likewise, bullying is a fact of life, which can be overcome just as anything else. In doing so, you can learn to become stronger, and maybe better.


----------



## John Titor (Feb 1, 2018)

Just a thought but would the number disparity change the view for some of you?

If it was a one on one fight, I'll be thinking "Come on kid, fight back."
If it was five against one, I'm going to be thinking "How much of an insecure pussy do you have to be that you need your boy band to beat up one kid?"


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 1, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Just a thought but would the number disparity change the view for some of you?



Yes, as well as what the "bullying" consisted of.  Also whether it's real pussy shit like a high school senior going around beating up freshmen.  Property damage, actual serious physical injury, kicking someone when they're down, whether it would be an actual crime if they were grownups, all have to be taken into consideration.

I wouldn't want to see oppressive speech codes expelling kids because they called someone's mom fat, for instance.  That's in the suck it up territory.

The most common really bad kind of bullying where someone should step in, as opposed to schoolyard tussling, is when they pick some mentally retarded kid, or a cripple, or someone who can't really be expected to fight back anyway, and then gang up on them, fuck up their property, actually beat them up, etc.  Someone should step in at that point and those responsible should be publicly shamed and punished for it.  If necessary, kick them the fuck out of the school.

The problem with the "stand up for yourself and fight back" shit is when the bullied kid actually does do that and ends up being the one who gets punished for doing what they're told to do by do-nothing administration.


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 2, 2018)

If you don't cut at the root, the situation'll just continue to grow until the victim turns into an incel or suicidal tumblrite. The only way bullying stops is if you take a child by the ear and march 'em to their parents and demand they do something about their hellspawn. Granted, it's a 50/50 chance that a parent will do anything once the attention comes to light that their kid is bothering other kids, but sometimes it's just a matter of "Oh , I didn't know I was raising [insert 80s high school bully character here]. My bad, I'll try to correct the problem". And if it turns out the parent feels the need to justify the kid's behavior, then it only proves that you need to work around it or start driving your kid to karate lessons.

Of course it depends on the kind of bullying, since boys and girls are taught that there are certain things they can get away with and some they can't, girls especially. If it's a girl being bullied by other girls, it'll almost always be cobra venom instead of leg drops since it's much more conspicuous if a female bully acts physically aggressive with others. Boy bullies can get away with a lot of rough-housing and quite a bit of verbal abuse when directed towards other boys, but not girls. 

If it's a girl getting bullied by boys or a boy bullied by girls then I really have no fucking idea. I guess start punching wildly and see what connects.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 12, 2018)

do you want a school shooter? if the answer is no, then intervene god damn it


----------



## Medici (Feb 13, 2018)

All cases of bullying are different, it could happen for multiple reasons and there's always different children involved. If it's just something like a one time roast or some shit then it's not really a big deal depending on the kids involved, but if it happens constantly it could potentially harm the victim. Mentally or physically. Bullying can really fuck up how a child sees everything. 

Victims of constant bullying can end up more reserved and awkward in social situations. That can hold you back from getting a job, driving, going to prom, whatever. Or even lead to anxiety and paranoia, etc. It can really shove someone deep into their shell to the point where they just won't say anything to anyone or reveal anything like interests or facts about themselves in fear of backlash or ridicule. Making them seem boring or completely anti-social.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2018)

Medici said:


> Victims of constant bullying can end up more reserved and awkward in social situations. That can hold you back from getting a job, driving, going to prom, whatever. Or even lead to anxiety and paranoia, etc. It can really shove someone deep into their shell to the point where they just won't say anything to anyone or reveal anything like interests or facts about themselves in fear of backlash or ridicule. Making them seem boring or completely anti-social.



Beats ending up a lolcow.


----------



## Medici (Feb 13, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Beats ending up a lolcow.


what doesn't


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't know. I remember many times I just thought "Will someone please get this fucker away from me". And no one did anything. You get tired of standing up for yourself after awhile. Because some kids do not back down and don't listen to you. You gotta wonder what the hell is wrong with them. 

When I was like 11 this girl I never even met was visiting a friend of mine that was her cousin. And they come down the street. I'm outside of my grandparent's house and this bitch starts messing with me and saying she will break my Game Boy. For no reason other than I was there and holding a Game Boy. She was bigger than me too. I thought maybe my friend would tell her to stop. But she did jack to help me. I didn't really like her much after that. I ran into the side yard and the bitch cousin didn't pursue me. Probably thought someone was back there and she'd get in trouble. Or maybe she was all bark and no bite. It really sucks when literally no one has your back. You really shouldn't stand there like a jerk if you are going to call yourself a friend. Dump those friends. They're trash.

Some kids don't "toughen up" if you leave them to their own devices. They become more and more vulnerable and weaker because they feel like no one cares. Bad stuff can happen to kids like that.

Parents/guardians seldom believe that their precious little angel is the Earthly avatar of Satan himself. This is another huge problem. Recognize that your kid is misbehaving. Defending every misdeed is actually very damaging and sets the stage for "It's ok to be bad because mommy doesn't let me get in trouble". Are you still going to be covering their asses when the cops come looking for them some day? Because you can't cover their asses in prison. Both figuratively and literally.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm just gonna leave this here, Louis Rossman nailed it.


----------



## gumboman (Feb 27, 2018)

I think intervention varies from case to case.

for ex will take 2 case 

1- my classmate tuiiut in highschool was bullied by sm drug dealing kids & since no1 helped him , he ended up leaving school. 

2- once I was bullied,returned home to tell dad, he told me I was weak that I came crying home like a pussy.
so I started confronting n never got bullied 

no intervention in both cases n different results


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 27, 2018)

Depends on the bullying. If its normal schoolyard shittery, teach the kid to stand up for themselves. If its violent, teach the kid to punch back. Which is never done anymore, unfortunately. Young boys should be encouraged to fight out their angst.

If its organized bullying involving much of the class ganging up on one kid though, radical intervention would be needed. Maybe even a transfer to another school because there is nothing one kid can do if the entire social group they are in has decided to torment him or her, because such behavior drags in otherwise non-bullying kids because its become socially accepted.


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 28, 2018)

Depends. Unfortunately, a lot of intervention nowadays punishes both the bully with the victim, telling the victim they caused it or made it worse. Of course, this worsens self-esteem, making them more vulnerable, and you can probably imagine how that cycle goes south.

If you actually step in and give the child tools to stand up for themself, then yeah. It can help.


----------



## Sovietmongler (Mar 1, 2018)

If they're American kids, get them to watch British shows like The Inbetweeners and The Thick of It, make them become high level bongs when it comes to banter, then watch them just decimate their bullies with a vastly superior vocabulary because, I know this hurts Americans, but Americans insults fucking suck and Americans can't fucking banter for the life of em. 

"u are 1 fucking cheeky cunt mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on my mums life and i no u are scared lil bitch gettin your mates to send me messages saying dont meet up coz u r sum big bastard with muscles lol fuckin sad mate really sad jus shows what a scared lil gay boy u are and whats all this crap ur mates sendin me about sum bodybuildin website that 1 of your faverite places to look at men u lil fuckin gay boy fone me if u got da balls cheeky prick see if u can step up lil queer."


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 15, 2018)

I think we should intervene

otherwise other kids are going to feel back and then come to a forum and sperg about autistic people to compensate for their bad childhood


oh wait...


Jokes aside as someone who was bullied I think more needs to be done about it.

especially when the kid being bullied gets in trouble for defending himself


----------



## swiv (Mar 15, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> The answer to op's question:



EARLY, AND OFTEN!

Seriously though, when I was in school, the only kids who got actually bullied were the ones who actively flouted social norms and structures. I don't mean those kids were just unaware of social cues, they deliberately antagonized kids who for whatever reason ranked higher in the pecking order than them. The only exception to this rule was this FOB african immigrant kid who was picked on pretty mercilessly by a bunch of basketball americans.


----------

